# Fr all you Team fortress 2 players out there.



## Malaki the shark (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B36BXid7iQ0 

This is far too accurate to 2fort gameplay. >.=.<

Post how many times you let it repeat xD highest number wins a cookie!


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

It actually got funny the second time around...

You know what, fuck it. 
Im just going to say it, this TF2 videos are a guilty pleasure of mine.
I won't go looking for them, but I can't not click a link to them.

This was funny as fuck.


----------

